# How do you reattach Sony Vaio laptop key?



## broken laptop (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok, it's my own fault, but I was getting desperate! Several of my laptop keys (a, e, r, 2, & Tab) quit working. I've looked into a replacement keyboard, saved the link included in a previous thread about how to replace a keyboard & it's currently printing. (Thanks!) 

But I needed to use my laptop instead of the PC and in hopeful cleaning of the keyboard, popped off an offending key, the "E." Can you describe how to get it back on again?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Common to all keyboards is that you can pop a key off and just push/clip it right back in. In cases that you accidentally broke the plastic clips (hinges or retainer clips) of the key, then you may need to replace the whole keyboard or order one key similar to this...

http://stores.ebay.com/Laptop-Keyboard-Keys


----------

